# Finlay04: Journey to the USN Bodypower classic



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Now that ive finally decided what I want to do (which is to compete) I thought id start a new journal. You can thank Bambi for this....she spent weeks trying to get me to diet down and compete.

After shopping around ive decided to go for the USN Bodypower classic in May....at...you guessed it...BODYPOWER!!!

I will be entering the Men Classic Bodybuilding: Over 180cm Class.

My fear about competing was that being 6ft I would come up against someone who may have the same measurments and weigh the same, or even less, but due to a smaller fram (5'6 for example) would outsize me hands down.

So by going into the Classic bodybuilding (which has a 95kg weight limit) I will be on a more level playing feild as far as height goes. I know I will probably still be slightly smaller in terms of mass but im hoping that if I do everything right and get my conditioning down, I can give them a run for their money.

I am obviously running a cycle, which I have been on for about 6 weeks now (I started cutting slowly after new year, just wasnt sure how far I wanted to take it).

Running BSI TTME 600. So thats 200 mg test E, 200mg Tren E, 200mg Mast E per ml and Im runing to ml per week.

My diet consists of around 7-8 meals a day. Im sticking to maily fish and chicken with one red meat meal a day, sometimes 2. An example of a trypical day would be:

Meal 1: 6 egg whites, 60g oats

Meal 2: 5-6 oz chicken or white fish, 1/2 cup of brown rice

Meal 3: Post workout shake: 1 scoop whey protein with bcaas

Meal 4: 5-6 oz lean minced beef, 1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 5: 5-6 oz white fish or chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 6: Same as meal 5

Meal 7: 5-6 oz lean beef mince with green veg

Meal 8: 300g cottage cheese

I throw in either broccoli or green beans with pretty much every meal.

As for cardio I have started doing 40minutes X2 a day, usually on the static bike.

My training is the Y3T training principal.

So week one is fewer reps (6-10) with more compound movementss and fewer sets.

Week two is a higher rep range (around 12-15) with more isolation movements than week one.

Week three is a higher rep range again (15-20) and incorporates drop sets and super sets.

Then back to week one. Ive been training this way for a while now Id I like it alot. No where near as many pains and I feel its improved my mind muscle connection.

Ive tried to get ready to compete before but something would fuk it up for me and I was totally alone, no one to support me and stand by me when Im sick of dry bland food ontop of endless cardio. But this time is different. I have bambi1550 to support me whe things get hard. I can honestly say shes the best thing to ever happen to me.

I will try and get some half decent pics up asap.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Awesome finlay - youll do this  good luck!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So whos going to be there to chear me on??


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cub said:


> Good luck mate :thumbup1:


Thanks I get the feeling I might need it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Also Im going to need to learn how to pose better for classic bodybuilding. I know the basics but I want to put my own twist on things. I will unload some pics of different poses (please remember im 12 weeks out  ) any comments and help welcome


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay, thats great to hear you competing at Bodypower. I'll be there so will cheer you on.

Good luck for your prep, stay focused, and you'll get there! :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal 1 down. think im going to wait until after meal 2 for my first cardio session.....still not fully awake yet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done for this fin , i`ll look after bambi for you and cheer you on .


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In for this, all the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> well done for this fin , i`ll look after bambi for you and cheer you on .


Oh im sure you wil haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RS4 said:


> I'm in for learning purposes, good luck mate, what age are you and how long have you been training? Whats your current stats?


Im 20 (turn 21 just before I compete) 15 stone 10. 6ft. Not sure on bodyfat to be honest....lets go with 14-16 as a rough guess.

Been training for just over three years, but spent the first 18months or so losing weight as a was a fat sh!t. Got down to 11stone and built myself up.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal 2 down. I'l wait 40 minutes then start my cardio at 11am.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardio and Buffy the Vampire Slayer!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got to the gym for back and biceps. Traiming partner isnt here yet so just warming up with some light cardio on the bike.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just downed meal 6. Now im just going to mong out then go for a hot bubble bath and read flex


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Just downed meal 6. Now im just going to mong out then go for a hot bubble bath and read flex


With your fairy friend


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just found a pic from just after xmas.... Didnt realise how much id let myself slip

Then theres a more recent one... 6 weeks appart of that


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

And now


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So yesterdays back workout totally whiped me out.

Superset:

Low pulley row to neck (with rope): 3 warm up. 2 working (12-15 reps)

Wide grip pulldown: 2 working (12-15)

Superset:

Tbar row: 2 working (12-15)

Straight arm pulldown: 2 working (12-15)

Superset:

Dumbell pullover: 2 working (12-15)

High row machine: 2 working (12-15)

Biceps:

Ez curls: 3 warm up, 2 working (20-25)

Dumbbell curl: Dropsets. 2 working

Along with my cardio I was totally beat.

Todays been a rest day so instead of sitting on some boring ass cardio machine, me, bambi and her little girl went for a long walk around whitton country park then played on the playground for a while.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

God I cant wait for my cheat meal. So tempted to have it thursday instead of friday.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Epic transformation mate!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cub:3956063 said:


> Epic transformation mate!


Cheers. Hoping I can really nail my conditioning. That shows I can do it when I try.....hopefuly in another 6 weeks i'll be ripped and on my way to being one shredded mother fuker


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got some epic news. My 21st is in just over 4 weeks (April 1st.....go ahead crack a few jokes). Asked my dad what he was getting me, as im not big on surprises. Asks what I want and I say money. Thought maybe £150 tops (hes a tight ass)....no...not £150....NOT £200....NOT £300....NOT £400....BUT £500!!!

Well thats the end of my cycle, UKBFF membership, USN entry fee and stuff from bodypower sorted


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Really testing myself. Girlfriend wants to get a takeaway and thinks I should have a cheat tonight because what I have planned for my cheat tomorrow isnt to bad. I was just going to have a chicken tikka with no rice, maybe a few chips and maybe a slice of cake (depending if im in the mood for sweet things).

Its so tempting because I really am craving something and Im so early on in my prep along with how much ive managed to lose so far......got why cant I just forget it. Why do I have to love food so much


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bambi has just found out shes got into the uni she wants to go to.....do we have cheat to celebrate???


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Bambi has just found out shes got into the uni she wants to go to.....do we have cheat to celebrate???


No?!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RXQueenie:3956682 said:


> No?!


 I know I shouldnt but its so hard. Wouldnt life be so much simpler if we could diet down on kfc


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> I know I shouldnt but its so hard. Wouldnt life be so much simpler if we could diet down on kfc


Just boils down to how much u actually want it I guess?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Just boils down to how much u actually want it I guess?


I want it alot. Its just hard. ....Got to do what ive got to do.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> No?!


I know.... What a d*ck.

Actually considering celebrating something I've worked years for.

*blatant sarcasm *


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bambi1550 said:


> I know.... What a d*ck.
> 
> Actually considering celebrating something I've worked years for.


??

Celebrating doesn't have to mean gorging on food lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

just looked at your pic bud, you plan to compete in 12 weeks?


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> ??
> 
> Celebrating doesn't have to mean gorging on food lol


Evidently not lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> just looked at your pic bud, you plan to compete in 12 weeks?


Yeah hoping to.......just to point out the thread title and first post kinda give it away :laugh:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Yeah hoping to.......just to point out the thread title and first post kinda give it away :laugh:


yeah just wanted to confirm lol, good luck to you, personally i think you need to put on some more muscle, i think 12 weeks is a little short, but good luck, will be good to see your final pics


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just eating meal.....6 ( I think) Lean spicey beef mince (my own special blend ) and brown rice.

Its leg day tomorrow and the CHEAT MEAL!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> yeah just wanted to confirm lol, good luck to you, personally i think you need to put on some more muscle, i think 12 weeks is a little short, but good luck, will be good to see your final pics


In fairness to myself the pics dont really do me justice. I know for a fact I wont have dominating size on stage but Im hoping my conditioning will serve me well. In all honesty I dont care if I come first or dead last (obviously Id like to win). I used to be a fat sh!t with no drive so just being able to stand there on stage will make me happy.

Also there is the weight limit of 95kg. And when all the guys competing will be a good bit over 6ft there wont be any monsters on stage 

You done see a 220lb Hidetada backing down from a 270lb Jay Cutler 

I just want to enjoy it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> In fairness to myself the pics dont really do me justice. I know for a fact I wont have dominating size on stage but Im hoping my conditioning will serve me well. In all honesty I dont care if I come first or dead last (obviously Id like to win). I used to be a fat sh!t with no drive so just being able to stand there on stage will make me happy.
> 
> Also there is the weight limit of 95kg. And when all the guys competing will be a good bit over 6ft there wont be any monsters on stage
> 
> I just want to enjoy it


the experience will speak for itself im sure its a great show, and best off luck again, might be at the expo so will see you there maybe


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> the experience will speak for itself im sure its a great show, and best off luck again, might be at the expo so will see you there maybe


If nothing else I come out with a good experience and know what to improve on for next year. Might even pick up a few tips.

Eventually I want to enter the open class. But im only 20, got plenty of time


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> If nothing else I come out with a good experience and know what to improve on for next year. Might even pick up a few tips.
> 
> Eventually I want to enter the open class. But im only 20, got plenty of time


how you getting on with the ttme? ive used bsi didnt rate it much tbh, waste, you going to be running it upto the show or you got another gear plan?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> how you getting on with the ttme? ive used bsi didnt rate it much tbh, waste, you going to be running it upto the show or you got another gear plan?


I think its great tbh. Im not losing any strength (stronger if anything). I will be able to give a better judgment in a few more weeks when ive dropped more bf. Im runnin it for another 6 weeks before I switch to short esters and winstrol. Not sure what lab to go for. No way on earth im using pro chem though, one rip nearly killed me last time. I will probably go with bsi in the end aslong as im looking good with ttme once im a little leaner.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I think its great tbh. Im not losing any strength (stronger if anything). I will be able to give a better judgment in a few more weeks when ive dropped more bf. Im runnin it for another 6 weeks before I switch to short esters and winstrol. Not sure what lab to go for. No way on earth im using pro chem though, one rip nearly killed me last time. I will probably go with bsi in the end aslong as im looking good with ttme once im a little leaner.


prochems one rip has always been painfull mate, but dont let it put you off there range, best gear out there imho and ive used alot lol,

im using test prop tren ace and sciroxx cut mix atm fantastic cycle, along with fuerza boldenone,

winstrol is a nice drug, id prefer test prop/mast/tren ace along with tbol, im not a fan off winnys, some clen in there should help tighten the last few lbs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> prochems one rip has always been painfull mate, but dont let it put you off there range, best gear out there imho and ive used alot lol,
> 
> im using test prop tren ace and sciroxx cut mix atm fantastic cycle, along with fuerza boldenone,
> 
> winstrol is a nice drug, id prefer test prop/mast/tren ace along with tbol, im not a fan off winnys, some clen in there should help tighten the last few lbs


Oh I love the rest of the pro chem range, their test 400 is the sh!t!

I think Im going to get some clen and maybe t3 so I can drop the pounds a little faster. Thing is I develop a very high tolerance to clen very fast.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Oh I love the rest of the pro chem range, their test 400 is the sh!t!
> 
> I think Im going to get some clen and maybe t3 so I can drop the pounds a little faster. Thing is I develop a very high tolerance to clen very fast.


keep with the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off rule, stepping upto .140mcg at the peak, some caffiene will help along the way, are you using bcaas for fasted cardio? sorry if youve mentioned it, but i used bcaas for my last cut i was using test prop and npp held all muscle and lost a rediculous ammount off fat, was great addition


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> keep with the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off rule, stepping upto .140mcg at the peak, some caffiene will help along the way, are you using bcaas for fasted cardio? sorry if youve mentioned it, but i used bcaas for my last cut i was using test prop and npp held all muscle and lost a rediculous ammount off fat, was great addition


I never do fasted cardio. For me it has always lead to more muscle loss. But as for bcaas I get in plenty. I used to 2days on 2 days off rule for clen last time I used it and went upto 220mcg (stupidly high I know). Might try the 2 week rule this time and see if it works better for me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just to add when I was doing Fasted cardio I never used bcaas before or during


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I never do fasted cardio. For me it has always lead to more muscle loss. But as for bcaas I get in plenty. I used to 2days on 2 days off rule for clen last time I used it and went upto 220mcg (stupidly high I know). Might try the 2 week rule this time and see if it works better for me.


wayyy to high mate, no need, id re-attempt the fasted cardio, your first bit off weight loss will be ok, when you start to get into single figures it becomes very very hard, everyday will be a battle, fasted cardio with glutamine and bcaas may just save your ass,keep it in mind few weeks down the line:thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> wayyy to high mate, no need, id re-attempt the fasted cardio, your first bit off weight loss will be ok, when you start to get into single figures it becomes very very hard, everyday will be a battle, fasted cardio with glutamine and bcaas may just save your ass,keep it in mind few weeks down the line:thumb:


Yeah I might just do fasted cardio on the days im at home. Cant do it when Im at my girlfriends at the moment because her cardio stuff is in the same room as her 2 year old. But I will make it work  ... I want to get into a shape where I feel like Im worth something (evil ex girlfriend destoyed me mentally).


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Yeah I might just do fasted cardio on the days im at home. Cant do it when Im at my girlfriends at the moment because her cardio stuff is in the same room as her 2 year old. But I will make it work  ... I want to get into a shape where I feel like Im worth something (*evil ex girlfriend destoyed me mentally*).


you know what that says to me mate..MOTIVATION! I know the pain,lol anyway ill let someone else get some input and stop wasting pages, but ill be popping in, if i can help with anything just ask mate, im not far from you either, rochdale.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

zack amin said:


> you know what that says to me mate..MOTIVATION! I know the pain,lol anyway ill let someone else get some input and stop wasting pages, but ill be popping in, if i can help with anything just ask mate, im not far from you either, rochdale.


Yeah lets do that :laugh: Thaks for the tips. Might see you there


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided tonight im going smooth!!!!

I normally shave everything on a weekly basis but last few weeks ive let it slip and its got to the point where I cant take it any more. So me and bambi are going at it with the hair removal cream.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this the sam one Jamiegray is doing mate ?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Is this the sam one Jamiegray is doing mate ?


No idea. Its the one at the bodypower expo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> No idea. Its the one at the bodypower expo.


Think it is mate, he trains at my gym, has a journal on here...


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Good luck, look forward to seeing you smash it mate


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

WillOdling:3957308 said:


> Good luck, look forward to seeing you smash it mate


Cheers. Hoping to do well.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had meal one. Just sorting my stuff out then going back home for meal 2. Got bambi and her little girl at mine tonight for cheat meal


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just cracking on with some cardio for 40minutes. Then off to the gym at 3 for legs. Then more cardio later....this bike is the best £60 I ever spent


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Used hair removal cream last night and got some on my boys....**** me its left a sore spot!! been putting sudocrem on every few hours and its eased off but still doesnt feel to good when I walk.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Just cracking on with some cardio for 40minutes. .this bike is the best £60 I ever spent


not a nice way to talk about bambi. Subbed.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

kingdale:3958590 said:


> not a nice way to talk about bambi. Subbed.


No that bike was free


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just sat waiting for my train to the gym....then its time to smash so legs!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

That was a killer leg workout. You know youve trained hard when you come.out looking like youve got cerebral palsy.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So that leg workout caused real pain deep in the muscle....but it felt good!

Leg extension: 3 warm up, 2 triple dropsets (30-40 reps)

Squat: 1 warm up, 2 working ( 20-25)

Lunges: 2 working (12-20)

Leg press: 2 working (40-50)

Superset:

Lying leg curl: 2 working (20-25)

Stiffleg dealift: 2 working (20-25)

Had to sit down after to stop myself collapsing, but I loved every painful, gut wrenching second of it 

Had my shake another meal and a rest and now its time for another 40min cardio session. Then bath time chill out with my evening of junk food


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

That cheat was well worth the wait. Chicken tikka with chips, chippaties and naan. Half a chicken pizza and lemon cheese cake gu


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

kingdale said:


> not a nice way to talk about bambi. Subbed.


I'll have you know Im a pretty f*cking smooth ride  lol!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Trying fasted cardio again from today. So here I am, sat on my bike with some bcaas after taking my glutamine and L'carnatine.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Gym time for delts and calves...maybe some abs if Im feeling it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Another awesome workout done.

Side laterals: 3 warm up, 3 triple drop sets

Standing military press: 3 working (20-25)

Seated front dumbbell raise: 2 working (16-20)

Reverse pec deck flye: 3 triple drop sets

Seated calf raise: 2 sets. 2 drop sets

Double crunch: 3 sets to failure

Side crunch: 2 sets to failure

Ab wheel: 2 sets to failure

Decide to stick some abs into my workout because i was realy feeling it.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking good mate, sub'd!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

My legs have just started to hurt after yesterdays leg workout... This weeken should be fun


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just started my second round of 40minutes cardio.on the bike while I watch Jay Cutler: New, Improved and Beyond.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Next meal... Spicey lean mince beef and broccoli


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just had my cottage cheese so its time for bed.... Biggest fuk up ever!! The frame on my static bike has a missive split and isnt really safe to use. I want a spin bike or treadmill but dont have the money....seriously gunna mess things up :/


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Just had my cottage cheese so its time for bed.... Biggest fuk up ever!! The frame on my static bike has a missive split and isnt really safe to use. I want a spin bike or treadmill but dont have the money....seriously gunna mess things up :/


Go outside and run  bikes are not the best things to use anyway.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RXQueenie:3962819 said:


> Go outside and run  bikes are not the best things to use anyway.


I cant run, thats why i have the bike.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> I cant run, thats why i have the bike.


Can u walk? Even that would be better (60-70% max heart rate)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RXQueenie:3962828 said:


> Can u walk? Even that would be better (60-70% max heart rate)


I could...but I like my bike


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Realised last night that I have now chicken, fish or lean beef left in the freezer.... so today me and the mother are off to Bury market for food....lots and lots of food....and hopefully look at some new cardio equipment.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Been getting elbow pain more and more when i train triceps. Get the odd twinge now and again with other body parts but now im getting it on rest days??.....why do i get the feeling thisbisnt going to end well


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just ordered my new bike!!!! :thumb:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3359129.htm

Should arrive on thursday 

Should also have my clen in a few days 

Weighed myself this morning at 15 stone 8 so im slowly leaning out


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Didnt do fasted cardio this.morning as im at my girlfriends and I forgot.my bcaas. So had a shake with some oats, waited a while and now im currently doing my cardio.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided that when I get to 6 weeks out im going to post pics on the forum and ask for honest opinions on whether or not I should compete. Im going to continue dieting the same regardless but it will help me determine whether or not I should step on stage


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So today was another rest day but still did two 30 minute cardio sessions. Spent the day with Bambi and her family and managed to stick to my diet regardless of the fact that everyone else had cakes and crisps. I wanted it so badly but I stayed strong.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Cracking in with yet more cardio. Abs are slowly sneaking out so its clearly working. Managed to find a way to keep my bike abit steady but still scared its going to break, cant wait for my spin bike to come on thursday then im going to switch to HIIT for my cardio for 30min twice a day insstead of 40min steady state twice a day.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I could...but I like my bike


get ur erse outside for a jog ffs. hows progress going mate, anymore update pics?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD:3967768 said:


> get ur erse outside for a jog ffs. hows progress going mate, anymore update pics?


Im going to do some more pics next week....somehow managed a personal best on my rack pulls....260kg for 9


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk mate didnt realise u only started this journo last week lol, & its only 2 month till show time? weight u recon you'll be down to by the time your lean enough to step on stage?....looks like you've got plenty work to do.

im 6ft2 myself so feel ya on the height thing....glad im tall tbh


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD:3967836 said:


> fuk mate didnt realise u only started this journo last week lol, & its only 2 month till show time? weight u recon you'll be down to by the time your lean enough to step on stage?....looks like you've got plenty work to do.
> 
> im 6ft2 myself so feel ya on the height thing....glad im tall tbh


Im hoping to be about 200lb, so that means ive got to average about 2lb a week weight loss. Its not set in stone that i will compete but regardless im going at it like i am. In the last 7 weeks ive lost 20 something pounds so i think i should be good for it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Im hoping to be about 200lb, so that means ive got to average about 2lb a week weight loss. Its not set in stone that i will compete but regardless im going at it like i am. In the last 7 weeks ive lost 20 something pounds so i think i should be good for it.


cool. other than bambi bud u just prepping yourself?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> cool. other than bambi bud u just prepping yourself?


yep. Its all me all the way. If youve read anything about me before you'll know ive lost alot of weight in the past, so once im in my rythem I have no problem dieting down and dropping weight.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Pre workout meal: 5oz basa (white fish), 1/2 cup brown rice and broccoli then im off to train legs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Pre workout meal: 5oz basa (white fish), 1/2 cup brown rice and broccoli then im off to train legs.


how long u leaving it between this meal & training bud?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD:3968540 said:


> how long u leaving it between this meal & training bud?


An hour. Then train then shake. Just finished legs....sat in the changing rooms because i cant get up.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just got in, goig to wait a little before I eat...think i'll puke if i eat now


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal 5: 5oz basa, 1/2 cup of brown rice with smoked paprika


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats meal 6 down. 300g cottage cheese.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Subbed & not a moment to soon ! <3


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal 7: 300g cottage cheese...again. What can I say.... I like cottage cheese


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Meal 7: 300g cottage cheese...again. What can I say.... I like cottage cheese


Its delicious !


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Its delicious !


True dat!! I just love cheese in general


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

On with the fasted again this morning while I watch Jackass 3.....suddenly fasted cardio doesnt seem so bad.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuking bike is sqeeking and its driving me insane!!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Jusy weighed in at 15stone 6  the weights coming off nicely


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Pre workout meal: 5oz chicken and sweet potato...hours rest the training chest and triceps. might throw in come claves or abs.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished chest and triceps. Elbow was playing up a little as always but it was alot better than it has been. I think the warmer weather has helped.

Just had my shake and just waiting for my train home and then its time for steak!!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just digging into my sirloin steak and sweet potatoes


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Figured out im going to be dieting through my birthday his year....and its my 21st!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Figured out im going to be dieting through my birthday his year....and its my 21st!


as in before the comp?....its no like u had to count many months between now & then if it is bud :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD:3971618 said:


> as in before the comp?....its no like u had to count many months between now & then if it is bud :lol:


Its april 1st so its just abit more than 6 weeks out and my last cheat is the week before. Oh well we do what we must to be what we want to be.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished my pm cardio. 30 minutes on Bambis bike.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> Its april 1st so its just abit more than 6 weeks out and my last cheat is the week before. Oh well we do what we must to be what we want to be.


That explains one or two things :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> That explains one or two things :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Slightly confused.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> Slightly confused.....


Your birthday mate....


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just watching bambi do her cardio on the cross trainer....wow her ass looks good in those spongebob nerdy pants girl boxers :drool:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Your birthday mate....


I miss read. Just caught on now.....i thought you were implying something naughty


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Dont suppose anyone fancies helping me prep??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Dont suppose anyone fancies helping me prep??


You could maybe talk to one of the mods or ?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> You could maybe talk to one of the mods or ?


Are you hinting you want to prep me?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Are you hinting you want to prep me?


Their are several things i want to do to you lol you already know a few of them  But all though im not a mod i could help yeah


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal 1: protein shake.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Their are several things i want to do to you lol you already know a few of them  But all though im not a mod i could help yeah


Feel free to help all you want  Another set of eyes and opinions doesnt do any harm. I'll be postin more pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

My chest is feeling it after yesterdays chest workout and my legs are stil hurting from mondays leg workout.

Chest& triceps:

Incline DB Press: 4 wamr up, 3 working sets (8-15)

Incline DB flye: 3 working (8-10)

Flat machine press: 3 working (8-10)

Straight bar pushdown: 3 warm up, 3 working (10-12)

DB extension: 3 working (8-10)

Legs:

Leg extensions: 2 warm up

Squats: 3 warm up, 3 working (8-10)

Hack squat: 3 working (8-10)

Leg Extensions: 3 working (8-10)

Lying leg curl: 3 warm up, 3 working (8-10)

Stiff legged deadlift: 3 working (8-10)

Standing leg curl: 3 working per leg (8-10)


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What sort of weights and reps do you use on the big exercises like bench press, squats and deadlifts?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> What sort of weights and reps do you use on the big exercises like bench press, squats and deadlifts?


Depends what week im on. I use Y3T so it changes on a 3 week cycle. Heavier weeks its 120kg bench for 8, 260kg rackpulls for 8-10, 220kg squat for 10. Middle week its about 100kg bench for 15 reps, 220kg rack pulls for 15, 200kg squat for 15. Last week I dont usually bench, dont do rack pulls but my swuat is about 150kg for 20-25 reps.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal 5: 300g cottage cheese.

I hate rest days.....fuking bored!!!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

You use really good weights, more than I thought actually. Good on you mate.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> You use really good weights, more than I thought actually. Good on you mate.


Yeah my bench isnt great but my back and legs are strong....wish my strength and size matched up haha


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Your bench press is strong, as are other lifts.

When I said that you lift more than I thought - from your photos you didn't look as big as your lifts would suggest. Perhaps the photos didn't do you justice?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Your bench press is strong, as are other lifts.
> 
> When I said that you lift more than I thought - from your photos you didn't look as big as your lifts would suggest. Perhaps the photos didn't do you justice?


My girlfriend and a few people I know in the gym have seen my pics and think they make me look smaller than I am. Might take a pic of me next to my training partner. Hes 13stone, 1/2 inch shorter than me and only slightly less bodyfat than me so would give a better comparison.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> My girlfriend and a few people I know in the gym have seen my pics and think they make me look smaller than I am. Might take a pic of me next to my training partner. Hes 13stone, 1/2 inch shorter than me and only slightly less bodyfat than me so would give a better comparison.


I'd like to see that. As said above your pics aren't doing you justice mate when you read your lifts


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkey_ass said:


> I'd like to see that. As said above your pics aren't doing you justice mate when you read your lifts


Ive got a few more pics (with half assed posing) but shows a little more.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Half assed side chest


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

And a terrible side tricep  still a little belly there


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bedtime meal: 9egg whites, 1 tine tuna, 2 red onions, garlic, aspragus and a splash of light soy sauce.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

How many weeks till show date dude?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

10 1/2. Weights started dropping faster now and Im starting clen this weekend.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Bedtime meal: 9egg whites, 1 tine tuna, 2 red onions, garlic, aspragus and a splash of light soy sauce.


U will smell sweet in the morning pal lol good luck with this man il be keeping a eye on it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

4:20am and awake already.....


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So started my cardio o my bike and 10 minutes in it broke so went out in the rain with the dog for a 30 min brisk walk. Had my first meal of a shake with oats after then cooked my meals for the day made Bambi breakfast in bed and had a coffee....all before 8am


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

THE SPIN BIKE HAS ARRIVED!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Half assed side chest


delts/traps/arms look good mate but ur cartying a fair chunk of bf tbh....id say atleast 20%


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive dropped another 6lb since then if no more. Im switching to HIIT cardio as of today, getting some clen and cutting out my cheat after next week.

Remember stepping on stage was the desired goal not a definate, just going at it as if I am  either way im.gunna be ripped for may


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Spin bikes sorted....let the HIIT begin!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished 20min HIIT cardio on my new spin bike......that felt good!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> delts/traps/arms look good mate but ur cartying a fair chunk of bf tbh....id say atleast 20%


I was worried thiking my shoulders were a weak point... and ive only just started training traps again to add abit more shape to them, havent trained them in a long long time


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

I've subbed this if your 10 weeks out IMO you have some pretty serious dieting ahead of you.

You should start dropping bf well with the clen. Are you using T3 as well? How you gonna run the clen?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

No t3. Clens gunna be 2 week on 2 weeks off.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just had a serious back workout I managed 300kg rackpulls for 7 reps!!!

Had to skip biceps because ive pulled something in my forearm.

Wide grip pull: 3 warm up, 3 working

Tbar row: 3 working

Rack pulls: 3 working

Cable row: 3 working

The pulled muscle didnt bother me doing back but as soon as I started biceps I was in some serious pain. Might go get it checked out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u should get some training vids up mate, be good to see


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> No t3. Clens gunna be 2 week on 2 weeks off.


I'd throw some T3 in too. Not expensive and on your two weeks off clen use ephedrine or ECA to continue with the fat burning. Worked a treat for me. You only need 1 T3 a day maybe 2 as your get closer to comp day


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD:3977341 said:


> u should get some training vids up mate, be good to see


Yeah i was kicking myself after now videoing


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkey_ass:3977368 said:


> I'd throw some T3 in too. Not expensive and on your two weeks off clen use ephedrine or ECA to continue with the fat burning. Worked a treat for me. You only need 1 T3 a day maybe 2 as your get closer to comp day


Yeah i have been considering t3. Already planned using eca.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished my 40minutes pm cardio..... its so much better on my new bike, far mote intense.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheat meal later. baked mac n cheese bbq chicken and fries with a slice of cheesecake after


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well today is going well. After yesterdays am cardio in the cold damp weather ive been havinv breathing problems ( im a chronic asthmatic) then ive pulls a muscle in my uppee back and it hurts to breath. My arm is seriously killing and my spinbike seat has brutalised my ass.

Im thinking I might need a few days off with just some light cardio before I do some real damage.

Advice anyone??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Breathing is seriously hurting me today :no:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Well today is going well. After yesterdays am cardio in the cold damp weather ive been havinv breathing problems ( im a chronic asthmatic) then ive pulls a muscle in my uppee back and it hurts to breath. My arm is seriously killing and my spinbike seat has brutalised my ass.
> 
> Im thinking I might need a few days off with just some light cardio before I do some real damage.
> 
> Advice anyone??


Go to the docs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkey_ass:3979317 said:


> Go to the docs


Looks like i will have to....i hate doctors :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Looks like i will have to....i hate doctors :/


No point making yourself ill for a comp mate


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Lets just say today hasnt been a good day. Didnt do my am cardio due to feeling unwell and in pain, didnt train do to pain and didnt stick to my diet. Im truely disgusted with myself. So ive made ally meals for tomorrow, decided to drop my carbs and cycle them according to what bodypart im training and now im cracking.on with cardio.....NO.MORE OF THIS BS!!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkey_ass:3981163 said:


> No point making yourself ill for a comp mate


Trur. But I dont want him to tell me to stop my prep :/


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Think my sleeping issue is over. Went to sleep at 11, woke up twice for a p*ss and just woke up now..... Time for cardio


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Did 50 minutes fasted cardio on the spin bike, gouch is still killing so I had to pad out the seat abit. According to the monitor I managed to burn 430cals.... for a £300 bike it better be acurate :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

had a good shoulder workout. shaping up nicely.

standing military press: 3warm up, 3 working (8-10)

side laterals: 4 working (8-10)

bent over laterals: 4 working (8-10)

cable front raise: 4 working (8-10)

then I finished with 25 minutes light cardio on the bike.

Now im just about to jump on the spin bike for 40muinutes cardio.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Its a rest day today. Missed my am cardio as my body just feels dead so I had a lie in but i'll be hammering my pm cardio. No carbs today because im not training so my first meal was just a whey isolate shake.

To be honest I cant wait for my diet to be over. I love seeing my body change as I get leaner and things start to shape up more but I jeep wanting to get bigger, which always happens when I diet and I always stop to try and add size. This time im sticking with it and getting in a shape where im happy. If I decide not to compete (starting to look that way tbh) then Im atleast going to get myself to 8%bf or less before I take some time off before my lean bulk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Its a rest day today. Missed my am cardio as my body just feels dead so I had a lie in but i'll be hammering my pm cardio. No carbs today because im not training so my first meal was just a whey isolate shake.
> 
> To be honest I cant wait for my diet to be over. I love seeing my body change as I get leaner and things start to shape up more but I jeep wanting to get bigger, which always happens when I diet and I always stop to try and add size. This time im sticking with it and getting in a shape where im happy. If I decide not to compete (starting to look that way tbh) then Im atleast going to get myself to 8%bf or less before I take some time off before my lean bulk.


I always feel like a skinned rat when dieting, like I'm one of the skinny lads you see walking round these days. It's just a mindset though. If you can get passed that its 50% of the battle


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkey_ass said:


> I always feel like a skinned rat when dieting, like I'm one of the skinny lads you see walking round these days. It's just a mindset though. If you can get passed that its 50% of the battle


Yeah its hard to get passed. My training partner is 2 stone lighter than me with the same bodyfat (if not slightly more) and he says im massive compared to him. Ive got an extra 3 or 4 inches round my thigh, arms are an inch (maybe more) bigger and im wider and thicker all over, but I still think im the same size when we train.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Cocked up abit. Went out without a meal and I was out for a fair bit longer than intended and ive ended up being over an hour late for my meal.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I think im going to try some light running/ jogging tonight along the canal. I havent run in a while because I broke my ankle and strained the tendon so I havent had the strength in it. If nothing else Im going to power walk the same distance. Bambi should be going with me as well so we can work up a sweat together and it will keep me motivated.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

If you an afford it Fin, book yourself some regular deep tissue massages. They will help with recovery and should reduce getting injuries.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

MuscleM8 said:


> If you an afford it Fin, book yourself some regular deep tissue massages. They will help with recovery and should reduce getting injuries.


Not a chance in hell I could pay for that :laugh:

But I have a foam roller and I give my whole body a once over every week or every few days depending how sore im getting.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just been out for a 20min brisk walk with bambi and her little girl. would of been out longer but it was to cold for her little girl.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished meal 4: chciken, broccoli and cauliflower mach with a tiny bit of bbq sauce for a little flavour.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just doing my evening cardio on the spin bike. Im going to do between 45 and 60 minutes, probably closer to 60


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i replied to your call at the most compounds thread


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Took my advice about walking/running then?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

sticking with the bike now because jogging hurt me alot and walking was hard after that


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

60minutes on the spin bike...575 calories burnt!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Should have 2 tubs of chinese clen tomorrow and then some dnp later this week :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Last meal of the day....300g cottage cheese


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Weighed in this.morning at just over 15stone!! Cant believe it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Weighed in this.morning at just over 15stone!! Cant believe it.


what bf u down too now mate?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> what bf u down too now mate?


I honestly dont know. Im starting to thing my weigh inmight not be accurate because I woke up quite dehydrated.

Never the less im looking a hell of alot better than when I started.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided im not going to use dnp but going ahead with clen.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Only just found this mate. Subba dub dubbed. I'm similar age to you so be good to see how your crack on


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

If i could give my 2 cents i wouldn't cycle the clen jsut get some diphenylhtdramine (nytol) and every 3rd week take 50-100mg before bed. Also Have you considered going keto as your dieting?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow:3987397 said:


> If i could give my 2 cents i wouldn't cycle the clen jsut get some diphenylhtdramine (nytol) and every 3rd week take 50-100mg before bed. Also Have you considered going keto as your dieting?


For how cheap im getting it the clen is worth getting.

As for keto ive tried but I feel like my body doest respond well as I think my blood sugar drops to fast, but then again maybe my cals were just to low in general.

I wannt to get as lean as possible and stay that way so I have a good base for when i start working woth dutch later this year.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> For how cheap im getting it the clen is worth getting.
> 
> As for keto ive tried but I feel like my body doest respond well as I think my blood sugar drops to fast, but then again maybe my cals were just to low in general.
> 
> I wannt to get as lean as possible and stay that way so I have a good base for when i start working woth dutch later this year.


Sorry mate I'm not saying don't use clen I'm saying don't cycle it hence the diphenhydramine, I love clen for fat loss.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow:3987481 said:


> Sorry mate I'm not saying don't use clen I'm saying don't cycle it hence the diphenhydramine, I love clen for fat loss.


whats that then? dont think ive heard of it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> whats that then? dont think ive heard of it


Its an antihistamine/sleep aid but its uesful with clen because the main reason for the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off is receptor down regulation which makes clen less effective. taking the diphenylhydramine every 3rd week for a week stops this or reverses it and so allows you to run clen continuously.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Once again im sat here doing fasted cardio with some bcaas.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Fasted cardio done. Shake down. 1 1/2 then its sirloin steak, mushrooms, onions and wholemeal pasta


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Start my new job tomorrow at 6 as a labourer. 12 hour shifts....thats my cardio sorted 

Going to need a good breakfast in me, im going to be burning a sh!t load more calories than normal.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a good workout earlier with Bambi:

Peck deck: 4 warm up, 4 working (12-16)

Incline machine press: 3 working (12-16)

Incline dumbbell flye: 3 working (12-16)

Rope pulldown: 2 warm up, 3 working (12-16)

Cable kickbacks: 3 working (12-16)

Weighted bench dips: 2 working (12-16)

Finished with 15 minutes cardio.

Now im having my shake before I get to bed for an early start


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my meals ready. 2 chicken and couscous, aproc 6oz chicken, 300g couscous (about 60g carbs per serving) along with a double serving protein shake (about 60g protein). Hoping that'll het me through the day  Planning on 10egg whites and 60g oats for breaky


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had to get up at 2am for a shake as by belly was rumbling.

Hard slept at all last night so im going to be living on caffine today to get me through a 12 hour shift.

Just sat with a nice strong black coffee (good thing thats how I like it anyway). Going to go make my eggs and oats in about 20 minutes.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Breakfast!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

I mix my oats and eggs together with a bit of water. Nuke for a couple of mins then add stevia and cinnamon. Beautiful


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkey_ass:3992473 said:


> I mix my oats and eggs together with a bit of water. Nuke for a couple of mins then add stevia and cinnamon. Beautiful


I do the same with hot sauce  ....not a cinnamon man myself


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a good first day at work. Very tired but mainly due to the lack of sleep. Food for tomorrow is sorted , just had my last meal and tomorrow is CHEAT DAY!!! Bambi1550 is picking me up from work and we are off to kfc


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ready for another day of work  Sat here with 10egg whites with Franks Red Hot sauce and 50g oats.

Definatly slept alot better last night so should have more energy today. Swapped a protein shake for lean mince beed and wholemeal pasta so I get more solid fod in me while im working.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> ??
> 
> Celebrating doesn't have to mean gorging on food lol




Good luck with this.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Had a good first day at work. Very tired but mainly due to the lack of sleep. Food for tomorrow is sorted , just had my last meal and tomorrow is CHEAT DAY!!! Bambi1550 is picking me up from work and we are off to kfc


I thought u werent having cheat days anymore?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RXQueenie:3993813 said:


> I thought u werent having cheat days anymore?


I said I was stopping the week beforw my birthday weekend....which is today. So its my last on


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> I said I was stopping the week beforw my birthday weekend....which is today. So its my last on


Ok


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I said I was stopping the week beforw my birthday weekend....which is today. So its my last on


swerve the stage mate...your heads not in it & your just making a cvnt of yourself now tbh. was genuinely interested too see what u could achieve in the timeframe though(i knew you werent gonna achieve anywhere near stage condition in the timeframe, current condition & lack of structure in your diet) but its just gettin ridicoulous now lol. i recon your going well with the cut....but thats all it was ever gonna be mate. if your serious about stepping on stage then look to 2014 & get yourself a decent prep guy.

gonna keep following as your a good cvnt & do really want to see u do it. but i wont be rubbing your brown spot & giving you faulse hope.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Just had a read through, 10 weeks would be a nightmare to get stage ready. I'd say you would be at least 180~ shredded. Why don't you post up current macros/diet so people can see. Also pictures too bud!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

JANIKvonD:3994827 said:


> swerve the stage mate...your heads not in it & your just making a cvnt of yourself now tbh. was genuinely interested too see what u could achieve in the timeframe though(i knew you werent gonna achieve anywhere near stage condition in the timeframe, current condition & lack of structure in your diet) but its just gettin ridicoulous now lol. i recon your going well with the cut....but thats all it was ever gonna be mate. if your serious about stepping on stage then look to 2014 & get yourself a decent prep guy.
> 
> gonna keep following as your a good cvnt & do really want to see u do it. but i wont be rubbing your brown spot & giving you faulse hope.


Dont worry. I know exactly what you mean. Id actually made the choice not to compete already. Im still cutting right down but my head has been a mess recently and tbh ive just been lying to myelf. I start working with dutch later this year and im going to lean bulk right through next year.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Dont worry. I know exactly what you mean. Id actually made the choice not to compete already. Im still cutting right down but my head has been a mess recently and tbh ive just been lying to myelf. I start working with dutch later this year and im going to lean bulk right through next year.


Good man  look forward to following mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> swerve the stage mate...your heads not in it & your just making a cvnt of yourself now tbh. was genuinely interested too see what u could achieve in the timeframe though(i knew you werent gonna achieve anywhere near stage condition in the timeframe, current condition & lack of structure in your diet) but its just gettin ridicoulous now lol. i recon your going well with the cut....but thats all it was ever gonna be mate. if your serious about stepping on stage then look to 2014 & get yourself a decent prep guy.
> 
> gonna keep following as your a good cvnt & do really want to see u do it. but i wont be rubbing your brown spot & giving you faulse hope.


Good old uncle Jan say what you mean my son, say what you mean :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Good old uncle Jan say what you mean my son, say what you mean :thumbup1:


I appreciate and respect him fir it


----------

